# Warre's Otima 10 and 20 year Tawny Port



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I have recently given both of these ports a try and must say that they both impress.

The 10 year is, as one would assume, a bit sweeter and not nearly as complex. It pairs well with just about any cigar I have tried it with. The port has a lot of berry and a short finish. I have paired it with a Party 898 V and a HdM Le Hoyo Des Dieux as well as an AVO Domaine 10. It went well with each.

The 20 year is my favorite Tawny to date. I have had Taylor Fladgate 20, Graham's 20, regular Warre's 20 and a few others and the Otima blows them away. It is very complex with an apricot-like flavor during the long finish. I believe that the 20 would overpower a lot of cigars but anything spicy or strong should suit it well. I have had it with a Pepin, an Opus and a Boli CE and PC and it stood it's ground and paired well. 

It does come in a smaller bottle though so it is a bit more expensive than most 10 and 20 year Tawnys.

scottie


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I agree


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ive had a few different ones but not the otima's. Ill put that on the list.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The Otima is Warre's attempt to market port as being something hip. I think they've failed, as the port is quite nice, but has never taken off that well. It is regarded as one of the finer tawny ports. It's been a while since I have had Otima and do not have any tasting notes on it. I found the odd bottle sizes a bit of turn off as you need calculator to figure out if it is a deal or not.

I've given up on pairing port to cigars, I just smoke whatever I want with the port on hand. Madeira is much better compliment to cigars than port.

*How does the Otima differ from Warre's standard tawny in taste?*


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Madeira is much better compliment to cigars than port.
> 
> *How does the Otima differ from Warre's standard tawny in taste?*


I think the Warre's standard Tawny has a heavier flavor and oilier mouthfeel in both comparing the 10 to the 10 Otima and the 20 to the 20 Otima. Of course, I am still new so I could be way off base. As for Madeira, that is another slope.

scottie


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

volfan said:


> I think the Warre's standard Tawny has a heavier flavor and oilier mouthfeel in both comparing the 10 to the 10 Otima and the 20 to the 20 Otima. Of course, I am still new so I could be way off base. As for Madeira, that is another slope.
> 
> scottie


The Warre's Otima is damn good. I did manage to get some of their Ruby port about a week ago and it is a fine port. I got it for around $14.99, and worth every cent!

ATL


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I recently had a bottle of 77 Warre's that was quite good.

Here's the TN's for that bottle:

From the Boston collection of Moses, and decanted at 11:00. Pink! The colour was pink. And the nose of spearmint, with SC-who is presumably more expert in this matter than me-saying "Wrigley". In the mouth lightly sugary, a mint ending, and good length. Great value for $70! UncleTomScore = 6/6 (though in a head-to-head now, everybody preferred the Dow 1963).


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I recently had a bottle of 77 Warre's that was quite good.


SWEEEET!!!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

We have an 80 Ferreira and 48 Taylor lined up for this weekend. :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I recently had a bottle of 77 Warre's that was quite good.
> 
> Here's the TN's for that bottle:
> 
> From the Boston collection of Moses, and decanted at 11:00. Pink! The colour was pink. And the nose of spearmint, with SC-who is presumably more expert in this matter than me-saying "Wrigley". In the mouth lightly sugary, a mint ending, and good length. Great value for $70! UncleTomScore = 6/6 (though in a head-to-head now, everybody preferred the Dow 1963).


now that sounds like a mighty fine port !


----------

